# [Regular Season Game 36] Houston Rockets at Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(20-15)/(22-13)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, January 6, 9:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Nash / Richardson / Hill / Stoudemire / Frye*


_*Preview*_


> When the Houston Rockets and Phoenix Suns met in November, the Suns were one of the NBA's hottest teams.
> 
> After a rough stretch lasting several weeks, they're trying to recapture that momentum.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Another back to back.... smh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

for ****s sake enough with the b2b's!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Back to back lakers and suns, awesome.:whiteflag:
Tough game, I hope we will not lose 3 in a row for the first time this season.:gopray:
Schedule after this game will be easy.:cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

A blowing 16 point lead makes my head


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns blew a 16 pt lead too. Before you guys even. Game of runs. Both teams also coming off back to backs and have had odd scheduling early season. 

I gotta say, I admire how Rockets fight and just never quit seemingly every game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We probably have more back to backs than Lakers have road games.

Haven't checked the Rockets schedule beyond December, but I hope that **** stops. It's ridiculous now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> After falling behind by ten, the Rockets once more valiantly fought their way back, miraculously cutting the lead to four with just 50 seconds remaining. Having possession of the ball, the team somehow still had a chance to win this game. The red hot Aaron Brooks dribbled on the left wing, looking inside for the equally hot Carl Landry. Having nowhere to go, Brooks passed back out top to Ariza. It pains me to even revisit what then took place.
> 
> Ariza didn’t just shoot the ‘3′ against coverage. While that would have been maddening enough, that action would have been innocuous in comparison to what he really took the liberty to attempt.
> 
> ...


http://www.red94.net/?p=469


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

^ He's about a month and a half late with that. I wish Adleman would have cut back Ariza's minutes to increase T-Mac's.


----------

